# Quick review: Chemical Guys trim & tyre gel



## chrisw87 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hey Everyone, :wave:

The proton needed a fresh coat of wax and many of the black plastics were faded, not to mention the tyres that were going grey  time to fix it all!

After a PW, 2BM and dry, I decided to give the body 2 coats of Colli 476, and do all of the black trim and the tyres in Chemical Guys new look trim and tyre gel.

This should be a good review as it will hopefully help some people out with alot of common questions;
* What will 476 look like on a silver car
* Whats a good trim gel.

Honestly I think the CG's gel is fantastic, it IS very thick and gooey, not to some peoples tastes, but it is SO very versitile, you can buff it up to a satin finish (how I did all my body black parts) or leave it untouched for an ungodly-shine (how I did the tyres).

First some beforehand pics of the faded plastics and tyres (yes I took those hubcaps off to give them a good clean and quick coat of 476 too hehe). The rest of the plastics were not as bad as the plastic surrounding the front wipers, not AS faded at least.


























THE AFTER! - keep in mind you CAN buff it to be satin and natural, just as the black plastics are, but I like a bit of shine on the tyres.


















































































The 476 is a great wax IMHO, but not as "warm" as a few of the concorse style waxes, it seems to accentuate the gloss and help make it more shiny, but doesn't add alot of "glow". Feels slick and is easy to use though, as long as it lasts longer than P21S i'll be happy 

I also need to buy some damn tardis for those wheel arches and sills! 

Edit: forgot to mention, small coin sized worth of gel for each tyre, rubbed into it well, followed by a second coin size dollop of gel gently massaged all over to produce the final shine. Hubcaps cleaned with CG's green clean at 1:10 with a throwaway cheap MF


----------



## gkerr4 (Oct 27, 2005)

good review

for me though, the true test of a tyre gel is if it doesn't get thrown up the sides of the car on the first drive!

how is it working out for you in this area?


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

product sling is more user error, if you put too much on and dont buff it you will get it...

CG NLTG is a great product, one of the best trim products.. another good one is valet pro dionysis, same results but lasts longer on the trim, so i now use that instead


----------



## chrisw87 (Feb 6, 2011)

I get no sling issues as I'm not using that much of the gel, but I Know what you mean, in ye'olde days of tyre black, tyre sling was my most evil enemy.


----------



## gkerr4 (Oct 27, 2005)

big ben said:


> product sling is more user error, if you put too much on and dont buff it you will get it...
> 
> CG NLTG is a great product, one of the best trim products.. another good one is valet pro dionysis, same results but lasts longer on the trim, so i now use that instead


sorry - but no - some products are prone to flinging themselves over the car or more likely, over the rims - especially at first sign of a puddle.

regardless of how little you use or how much you buff - if it loosens with rainwater - it's going to end up on the side of the car!

Could this be a new product for me to try then?


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

there are various reasons why tyre gels can end up slinging up the bodywork and wheels, but the most important thing with our trim gel is to let it dry on the tyre, for around 15 minutes or so, and if you want it to have a satin finish then give it a quick once over with an old mf, this way, the residue which hasn't been absorbed into the rubber is removed, and there is nothing left to be thrown up the side of your car, otherwise, just let the rest of it dry naturally.

thanks for the review Chris!


----------



## DagenhamGeoff (Mar 20, 2011)

I love this stuff.no fling immediately after using it and it as for the puddles etc.the only thing that gets flung up is the muddy water.I applied mine about a month ago and, although now looking a little flat, they still look black...can`t compare with any of the "good" stuff as this was the first decent stuff i tried.


----------



## chrisw87 (Feb 6, 2011)

No problems, thanks for all the comments  

I can compare it to meguiars hot-shine really, thats all, and the meg's is a little LESS shiny, and ALOT less durable than the chem guys gel.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

gkerr4 said:


> sorry - but no - some products are prone to flinging themselves over the car or more likely, over the rims - especially at first sign of a puddle.
> 
> regardless of how little you use or how much you buff - if it loosens with rainwater - it's going to end up on the side of the car!
> 
> Could this be a new product for me to try then?


they are only prone to sling if used in correctly, im not sure what products you are referring to!?

no tyre dressing gets wet and then slung on your paint in my experience? you havent let it dry or put it on too thick and then not buffed it, or its just a terrible product!


----------



## gkerr4 (Oct 27, 2005)

big ben said:


> they are only prone to sling if used in correctly, im not sure what products you are referring to!?
> 
> no tyre dressing gets wet and then slung on your paint in my experience? you havent let it dry or put it on too thick and then not buffed it, or its just a terrible product!


i'm thinking of megs hot-shine product - it's a spray on product - I spray a small amount around the tyre wall and then use a foam applicator to spread around the tyre profile.

it looks great - not too shiny, not too matte - just right in terms of 'look' for me. the satin finish wears off, but still leave a 'blackness' to the tyres (rather than them going a bakelite appearance!)

if it gets wet that day or within a day or two, it makes a greasy mess on the rims themselves and some fling onto the wing, rear bumper - it was more noticeable on my previous silver car.

in fairness, I don't have a lot of experience of other products - probably just some simoniz / easily available 'halfords' products and I tend to go for spray products as i am lazy and find them easier to apply.

so - is this CG product highly thought of? should i try it?


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Always nice to see different results with silver cars (i have 2) and i like the wet look on the tyres too. Shame ive just bought some meguiars gel but i'll probably try this one next time


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

This is one product I return to every time for external trim and the tyres. A little goes a long way and you can go shiny or matt dependent on mood!

Big :thumb: from me.


----------



## chrisw87 (Feb 6, 2011)

gkerr4 said:


> i'm thinking of megs hot-shine product - it's a spray on product - I spray a small amount around the tyre wall and then use a foam applicator to spread around the tyre profile.
> 
> it looks great - not too shiny, not too matte - just right in terms of 'look' for me. the satin finish wears off, but still leave a 'blackness' to the tyres (rather than them going a bakelite appearance!)
> 
> ...


I love meg's hot-shine spray, and find the CG's stuff gives a similar effect. Compared to the hot-shine GEL though, CG's is far better IMHO. 
Edit: never had much problem with the hotshine giving me a greasy problem with rain though :S ? or water that is, and I've used LOTS of it ie a spray every day almost :lol:

The only time I had greasy dripping issues is once when I forgot to buff off a decent amount of the CG's gel I was soaking a bit of door trim with, and then it rained and it left a streak, MF'd it off and learnt my lesson about not getting distracted mid-job


----------

